# Solved: Free upgrade to W10 & keep W7



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8173 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114442 MB, Free - 18690 MB; D: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 849266 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8P67-M PRO
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2014, Updated and Enabled

Will it be possible to install W7 on drive D & upgrade this version, So that I still have W7 & all my programs on drive C.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10 should allow you to retain your personal settings and installed programs. 
The upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 Technical Preview 9926 did for me.

I'm using Classic Shell 4.2.0 to make it look more like Windows 7. 
I can also switch to the Windows 10 look.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

> Will it be possible to install W7 on drive D & upgrade this version, So that I still have W7 & all my programs on drive C.


You need to install your programs into the C drive of your computer. Installing it into another hard drive besides c might be impossible. You may want to partition your c drive to install W10 into your computer.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks rank & Texasbullet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's been no discussion as to whether Windows 7 and Windows 10 can be installed in separate partitions and still qualify for a free upgrade.

I doubt that it will qualify because you won't be doing a straight upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 in the same partition.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

flavallee said:


> There's been no discussion as to whether Windows 7 and Windows 10 can be installed in separate partitions and still qualify for a free upgrade.
> 
> I doubt that it will qualify because you won't be doing a straight upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 in the same partition.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------


The Windows 10 Beta can be installed by using a partition in your hard drive. It will install without any problems if done correctly. As for the free upgrade version that will be another challenge. You might want to have two hard drives with Windows 7 installed and just upgrade to Windows 10 on one of them and save the other hard drive so you may want to swap them if necessary (optional).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm referring to the FINAL release of Windows 10 and not the Technical Preview release.

I'm pretty sure it'll need to be installed in the same partition that Windows 7 is in to qualify for a free upgrade.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------

